# my boy my watercolour



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Golden Retriever watercolour on paper
punlop anusonpornprem


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

pomeranians
watercolour on paper
Thailand
Punlop Anusonpronprem


----------



## fine (Sep 22, 2011)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very impressive, amazing photos..


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

chihuahua my dog watercolour on paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
in Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Bug my dog Watercolour on paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for your delightful compliment.
Ok Let me introduce myself...
My name's Punlop , you can call me "Chock" (mean "a chance" in Thai).
I graduted from Mahidol University in Thailand.
In my spare time I love water color painting , most of the paints are birds , cats and dog.
I also paint landscape too.









Dog pekingese 
Watercolour on paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Very clever, I wish I could draw, but I can't although I have tried, everything ends up not looking the way I saw it! Ah well, I'll just have to envy those who can draw I suppose!


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Oh wow, love the pictures!!! You are very talented!!


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Thai Ridgeback dog 
Watercolour on Paper
Punlop Aunsonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

My dog Maltese
Watercolour on paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

My dog 
Watercolour on paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Dog (rottweiler) 
Watercolour on paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Chihuahua

Watercolour on paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Pug my Dog
Watercolour on paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

These are lovely so wish i could draw and paint as well - would love to paint grizzly pics!


----------



## punlop (Sep 25, 2011)

Beagle Watercolour on Paper
Punlop Anusonpronprem
Thailand


----------

